# ILMC Goes Mobile!



## Dave

I Love My Cockapoo can now be viewed on your cell phone using the Tapatalk app. For $2.99, you'll have access to mobile versions of thousands of forums online. And now ILMC is part of it!

Here's more info about the app:

*Tapatalk* is a forum app on the iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7 and BlackBerry. Tapatalk Forum App provides super fast on-the-go forum access to majority of the discussion forums that has activated the Tapatalk plugin.



*Showing New and Unread Thread with Avatar and Number of reply:*









*Images are thread are converted to thumbnail and allow full-screen viewing*









*Ability to see Who's Online and what they are doing:*









*Ability to search by topics and posts:*









*Ability to upload images directly from Android and iPhone!:*









*Forum Moderation support:*










Check out http://www.tapatalk.com for more information!


----------



## gemma27

Excellent. I think I already have Tapatalk on my iPhone but have never used it. Will go try it now. 
Thanks


----------



## gemma27

Replying using Tapatalk now. Much easier to use. Great app thanks.


----------



## gemma27

A quick question already. How do you thank people for a post? There does appear to be a button anywhere!


----------



## Dave

I don't think that feature is available on Tapatalk, as it's not a built-in feature of the forum software. I have no control over what features they add to the app, sorry.


----------

